
Ars Pro: Now free of tracking scripts for subscribers - WalterSobchak
https://arstechnica.com/staff/2018/03/ars-pro-now-free-of-trackers-for-subscribers/
======
username223
Hoo-ray! It's refreshing to see an honest online business model for a change:
"you pay us money, we write stuff for you." It's also interesting to see what
they think you're worth in ads and tracking: $2-3 a month. I hope they
succeed.

------
AndrewDucker
I'm entirely in favour of supporting this approach. And Ars is one of the few
sites which I read enough of to justify the price. (Which is only about
$2/month)

------
IntronExon
A few years ago I would have thought Ars was worth it, but it has since
slipped below the “worth my time” threshold, aka “not even for free.” I’m glad
that they finally realized a significant portion of their audience use script
and ad blockers, often with a VPN; that’s something at least.

~~~
username223
They unfortunately publish a lot of useless filler nowadays, but it's pretty
easy to skip past that, and they still seem to do real journalism on a regular
basis. Are they really worth less than $0?

~~~
IntronExon
They do very little that want previously covered by other, better sources. As
a bonus, I don’t have to sift through a mess for that information. Sadly, Ars
has mostly become a sort of digest for tech/science. So for me, they’re not
worth the time, never mind the money.

